# Americano, Estadounidense, United Statesian



## el rubio roto

Does anyone know if there is a way to express estadounidense in English, as 'American' _should_ include anyone from either North or South America?


----------



## martinkaen

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternative_words_for_American

 I like *"**United Stater" 
*


----------



## COLsass

el rubio roto said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there is a way to express estadounidense in English, as 'American' _should_ include anyone from either North or South America?


 
It should but it doesn't.  All the people I know in the US considers themselves Americans.  Yes it's ethnocentric but it's the language that we use.

You know that in Spanish North and South America is also one continent?  Yep, America is a continent in Spanish--at least in South America.  Not in the US though...we like to keep ourselves separate...oh how swell it is to harken back to our isolationism days....(If they ever ended).


----------



## danielfranco

Apparently, Europeans like to call Americans 'Merkins... I think it's got something to do with LBJ's Texan nasal drawl of "My fellowwww 'Merkins".
I like it. It's silly.


----------



## Danderdee

Somebody help! I've got the text: "... environmental field in ascending interest in countries like Germany, Canada or United Kingdom". 
Is it "... or United Kingdom" or " ... or the United Kingdom" ???
Thank you very much.


----------



## lazarus1907

COLsass said:
			
		

> It should but it doesn't.  All the people I know in the US considers themselves Americans.  Yes it's ethnocentric but it's the language that we use.


Not only you: In Spain people use "americanos" to refer to the people from the USA as well, and when you ask them "What about México, Colombia.. etc? they say "Well... you know what I mean".


----------



## Alunarada

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=129474

veo que eres nuevo, ya aprenderás comoe sto funciona, lo que deberías hacer primero es mirar a ver si encuentras anteriores "hilos" acerca de lo que te interesa sabers y si no es así deberías iniciar tu propio "hilo" ya que en este se esta debatiendo/preguntando/consultando y respondiendo a otra cuestión.

haz click en este "enlace" http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=129474

y encontrarás la respuesta que buscas


----------



## Danderdee

Thanks a lot Alunarada.


----------



## cdeford

*Español* *English*
Argentino = Argentinian
Cubano = Cuban
Aleman = German
Estadounidense = ?  se vale decir  Unitedstatesan???????


----------



## volky

Although all people living in North, Central, and South America, as well as in the Caribbean should be called Americans, we refer to USA people as Americans.  (americano)


----------



## cdeford

American????   No creo ya que eso dá referencia al continente y no a EEUU.  Todos los que vivimos en America somos Americanos, incluyendo chilenos, argentinos, etc.


----------



## Txiri

There IS no adjective based on that noun.  You can say a "US xxx" or "American" as volky says, or "North American" ...


----------



## cdeford

Bueno, pero no me parece.  Ya que no es muy especifico.  Usaré ciudadano estadounidense, ni modo.


----------



## Txiri

cdeford said:
			
		

> American???? No creo ya que eso dá referencia al continente y no a EEUU. Todos los que vivimos en America somos Americanos, incluyendo chilenos, argentinos, etc.


 
Tienes toda la razón en eso, únicamente te diré que es una convención del idioma inglés.  

Consciente de este fenómeno, cuando vivía en España, caso de preguntarme de donde era, decía "estadounidense" o soy de ee uu, pero los españoles siempre usaban el gentilicio "americano -a" para nosotros.  Será convención del idioma español de España también ...


----------



## mrbilal87

Txiri said:
			
		

> There IS no adjective based on that noun. You can say a "US xxx" or "American" as volky says, or "North American" ...


 
I'd settle with the term American. North American, although correct, doesn't seem the most appropiate to me, because I'm from Canada and I consider myself a North American as well. To me it doesn't encompass just people from the US, but from anywhere in North America.


----------



## cdeford

Si, "americano" es muy popular, pero no creo que haga justicia a la palabra.  Creo que American viene de United States of America*n*??  Es una idea.  quizá este equivocado.   Pero ni modo.  Gracias.  Usaré U.S. Citizen.


----------



## volky

*American*
noun, adjective [C] 
(a person) of or coming from the United States, or of or coming from North America or South America 
_(Cambridge Dictionary of American English)_


----------



## volky

cdeford said:
			
		

> Si, "americano" es muy popular, pero no creo que haga justicia a la palabra. Creo que American viene de United States of America*n*?? Es una idea. quizá este equivocado. Pero ni modo. Gracias. Usaré U.S. Citizen.


----------



## grasshopper

Que yo sepa, México también forma parte de Norteamérica; aunque según los comentaristas deportivos de aquí (que generalmente son muy estúpidos), piensan que México es un país "South American".


----------



## Keikikoka

(United States of) America = EE.UU
American = estadounidense. 
The Americas = America

I'm not completely sure about this but "American Citizen" sounds more common to me than "US Citizen."


----------



## Txiri

mrbilal87 said:
			
		

> I'd settle with the term American. North American, although correct, doesn't seem the most appropiate to me, because I'm from Canada and I consider myself a North American as well. To me it doesn't encompass just people from the US, but from anywhere in North America.


 
There you have the other side of the tortilla, so to speak.  Both Canada and Mexico are on the North American continent as well, of course, and I have absolutely no political axe to grind one way or the other.  I´m just commenting on what happens in a bilingual context, since the nationality names Canadian and Mexican do exist, but there IS none for the USA.


----------



## volky

Keikikoka said:
			
		

> (United States of) America = EE.UU
> American = estadounidense.
> The Americas = America
> 
> I'm not completely sure about this but "American Citizen" sounds more common to me than "US Citizen."


 
The tricky thing with US Citizen is that you could be from another origin and be a US Citizen just by applying and passing the test, or in our case, puertoricans are US citizens because P.R. is a USA territory, but we are still named puertorricans.

Lo cierto es que no existe un nombre específico para referirnos a los oriundos de Estados Unidos, pues siempre se ha usado el término americanos para identificarlos.


----------



## Txiri

volky said:
			
		

> The tricky thing with US Citizen is that you could be from another origin and be a US Citizen just by applying and passing the test, or in our case, puertoricans are US citizens because P.R. is a USA territory, but we are still named puertorricans.
> 
> Lo cierto es que no existe un nombre específico para referirnos a los oriundos de Estados Unidos, pues siempre se ha usado el término americanos para identificarlos.


 
And THERE you have the tortilla flipped once on each side, and it won´t settle in the pan now ...     (and I mean absolutely nothing colonialista here-- just talking about the words)

PS Volky, do puertorriqueños consider themselves, besides puertorriqueños, americanos (norteamericanos etc)?  Boricuas, caribeños, ... americanos también?


----------



## volky

Txiri said:
			
		

> And THERE you have the tortilla flipped once on each side, and it won´t settle in the pan now ...  (and I mean absolutely nothing colonialista here-- just talking about the words)
> 
> PS Volky, do puertorriqueños consider themselves, besides puertorriqueños, americanos (norteamericanos etc)? Boricuas, caribeños, ... americanos también?


 
Boricua 100% 

Boricua is what best expresses the love, the passion and the pride we feel for being puertorricans. 

We are first boricuas/puertorricans, then caribeños, but we prefer latinos, and we are americanos due to our relationship with USA. 

But it is uncommon to hear a boricua saying, "I am an american".


----------



## grasshopper

volky said:
			
		

> But it is uncommon to hear a boricua saying, "I am an american".


Pero si dijera "soy americano" estaría bien, ¿verdad?


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Once I had a discussion with a friend from the united states, and he complained about the word *gringo* that we use in México to refer to people from USA, as he felt it was derogative. like *brownie* or *wetback* for mexican... It took him a while to understand that there was a genuine need for a word that meant *estadounidense* and were easier to use.

We borrowed gringo wich used to mean *frenchmen* in the old times,and basically meant foreigner, the word *gringo* is not a bad word, but as any word can be used with different menaings in diferent contexts.

Americans are we all from Alaska to Tierra del fuego, and I wish there were another word besides american that people from USA could use to name themselves. ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## volky

grasshopper said:
			
		

> Pero si dijera "soy americano" estaría bien, ¿verdad?


 
Sí, porque en ley somos ciudadanos americanos.


----------



## volky

Gato_Gordo said:
			
		

> Once I had a discussion with a friend from the united states, and he complained about the word *gringo* that we use in México to refer to people from USA, as he felt it was derogative. like *brownie* or *wetback* for mexican... It took him a while to understand that there was a genuine need for a word that meant *estadounidense* and were easier to use.
> 
> We borrowed gringo wich used to mean *frenchmen* in the old times,and basically meant foreigner, the word *gringo* is not a bad word, but as any word can be used with different menaings in diferent contexts.
> 
> Americans are we all from Alaska to Tierra del fuego, and I wish there were another word besides american that people from USA could use to name themselves. ( ´ー｀)―♪


 

Totally agree with you, we need another word for the US people, besides americano.  But the word gringo allways has a negative connotation, no matter how much you try to make it clear that it is used with a good intention.

As a matter of fact, in P.R., some people refer to USA as gringolandia, but in a hummorous and cordial way.

_(Por ejemplo, yo digo recibí una llamada de gringolandia, en mi trabajo y mis compañeros saben que me refiero a la compañía matrix de los EU)._


----------



## Gato_Gordo

*Yeah! Gringolandia = Gringo + Disneylandia* ( ´ー｀)―♪

We use it too, but since it really is a joke, I didn't say anithing in the post above.

The discussion with my friend began because he insisted in call himself *americano* in spanish at his office and someone complained and offered *estadounidense* as an option.

Latter he heard *gringo* somewhere and went ballistic ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## aleCcowaN

I wonder why, being USA the homeland of political correctness, as we all witnessed in many threads here, don't they manage to cast their own _gentilicio_ without deeply hurting other American hearts.

If I should call actor an actress, use terms like "color" people as if I am transparent, avoid call blind the blind, ¡oh sorry!, the people with visual disabilities, why don't the states' people choose the right word? is political correctness something to be applied 'inbounds' the US? it all revolves around USA?

_Gringo_ is not a derogatory term, but it describes a foreigner of any kind or a local white person who is not brunette. I hate to use the word yankie as it is quite derogatory in Spanish, at least in my country. Many of us use the sentence _ustedes/vosotros los americanos_ often with some implicit sarcasm involved meaning "you people who believe they are the navel of the Universe". 

I am not willing to be politically correct thus endorsing a political incorrectness that lasts more than two centuries, as in my travels I continue to answer every time I am asked "Are you American?" the only way I find right "Yes, I'm Argentine"


----------



## mcmc

I don't understand what is the problem with the word "American". It is frequent that words have more than one meaning. American is a person from the American Continent, but it is also the correct way to call a person from the *United States* *of America*. That is the name of the country. Maybe the fact that it was the first country to become independent has a lot to do with the name, but there is nothing wrong with it. 

Mexicans should understand my point very well. The official name of their country is "*Estados Unidos Mexicanos"*.


----------



## kazijistan

Los medios masivos de comunicación y toda la parafernalia holywoodense han hecho que "americano/a" sea el gentilicio universal para referirse a los estadounidenses. ¿Recuerdan Uds, la película "El día de la Independencia". Ahí no se hablaba de defender a los Estados Unidos de América sino que a "America", al igual que otras producciones fílmicas de esa parte del mundo.  
           Y,aunque sea una "convención ", como dice por ahí un colega, la verdad es que escucharlo siempre suena arrogante, como si el resto de lo que vivimos en "América", fuéramos como secundarios.


----------



## mazbook

> _Gringo_ is not a derogatory term, but it describes a foreigner of any kind



Tiene razón, aleCcowaN.  Sí, en el pasado *en México* estuvo mal, pero ahora, no.


----------



## bichita13

thanks, mcmc, for pointing out 





> American is a person from the American Continent, but it is also the correct way to call a person from the *United States* *of America*.
> Mexicans should understand my point very well. The official name of their country is "*Estados Unidos Mexicanos"*.


 
At the risk of sounding like a redneck nationalist, I would never think of myself as anything other than an American. As far as I know, the term "United-Statesian" doesn't even exist. In Spanish we react to being called estadosunidenses the same way an Argentine would react to being called a republicano (from La República de Argentina). Do Africans have a problem with South Africa including the name of the continent in their country? While gringo and yankee (yanqui/yanki) aren't necessarily derogatory terms, to me they're stereotype-filled nicknames that we did not choose for ourselves nor approve. It's our name, our idenity; let us define it.


----------



## Outsider

Hay que decir que no es sólo en inglés que se les llama "americanos" a los estadunidenses. También se lo hace en portugués, francés, ruso...


----------



## aleCcowaN

bichita13 said:
			
		

> thanks, mcmc, for pointing out
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a redneck nationalist, I would never think of myself as anything other than an American. As far as I know, the term "United-Statesian" doesn't even exist. In Spanish we react to being called estadosunidenses the same way an Argentine would react to being called a republicano (from La República de Argentina). Do Africans have a problem with South Africa including the name of the continent in their country? While gringo and yankee (yanqui/yanki) aren't necessarily derogatory terms, to me they're stereotype-filled nicknames that we did not choose for ourselves nor approve. It's our name, our idenity; let us define it.


Bichita13, being you here you may make a poll.

The facts are so simple:

550 million people in this Continent are proud to be americanos/américains/American in adition to be Canadian, Brazilian, Jamaican, Peruvian et al.
500 million among them call _estadounidense/estadunidense _the people from the USA, and this is not derogatory at all.
Another 280 million people in this Continent call themselves American as a national term. Most of the other 550 million people of this Continent consider this to be at least bizarre, and even, to be derogatory *about us*.
You can say you have no intention to be derogatory with us, and justifying the use of that term, but the fact persists as we still think the term is quite inaccurate and feel it is rather offensive with us. You can argue the term American comes from a long tradition. OK, we are aware it comes from the same tradition that uses feet and miles in a metrical world; that calls football a sport which uses mostly arms, hands and shoulders, and soccer a worldwide sport which uses the feet but is called football by the caprice of a crazy mind; that exports political correctness and other social thingymagigs to all the world as part of the globalization process, but resists to be globalized itself and be politically correct outbounds.

Please, don't think we're paranoid as we regard these things as the dangerous cultural background of a country that produces 52% of global weapon expenditures, has armies in many countries, and has 6000 nuclear weapons pointing to every corner of the planet. No ¡good Lord! we are being just a little sensitive, an perhaps a little touchy. Off course, as you do so because you are the good ones of the movie, and have the sole purpose of take care of us.


----------



## Sofia29

bichita13 said:
			
		

> thanks, mcmc, for pointing out
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a redneck nationalist, I would never think of myself as anything other than an American. As far as I know, the term "United-Statesian" doesn't even exist. In Spanish we react to being called estadosunidenses the same way an Argentine would react to being called a republicano (from La República de Argentina). Do Africans have a problem with South Africa including the name of the continent in their country? While gringo and yankee (yanqui/yanki) aren't necessarily derogatory terms, to me they're stereotype-filled nicknames that we did not choose for ourselves nor approve. It's our name, our idenity; let us define it.


 
El hecho es que "estadounidense" es la forma correcta de llamar a una persona de los Estados Unidos en español, y "republicano" no lo es para un argentino.

Del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas:

*"3.* El gentilicio recomendado, por ser el de uso mayoritario, es _estadounidense (...)_
*4.* Está muy generalizado, y resulta aceptable, el uso de _norteamericano_ como sinónimo de _estadounidense,_ (...) Pero debe evitarse el empleo de _americano_ para referirse exclusivamente a los habitantes de los Estados Unidos, uso abusivo que se explica por el hecho de que los estadounidenses utilizan a menudo el nombre abreviado _América_ (en inglés, sin tilde) para referirse a su país. No debe olvidarse que _América_ es el nombre de todo el continente y son americanos todos los que lo habitan."


----------



## Juliomelecio

cdeford said:
			
		

> *Español* *English*
> Argentino = Argentinian
> Cubano = Cuban
> Aleman = German
> Estadounidense = ?  se vale decir  Unitedstatesan???????



Me gustó ésa cdeford. Los E.U. es el único país del mundo al que no se le puede relacionar un gentilicio. Yo pienso que tu observación acertada es crear una reflexión sobre el tema. Saludos


----------



## cubaMania

El uso del término *americano/a* para describir alquien o algo de los Estados Unidos es tradicional y de hace mucho tiempo. Además es mundial. Pero, como muchos otros términos, hoy en día es considerado políticamente incorrecto. En inglés no hay una sola palabra que sustituye para el término, pero hay muchas, muchas elecciones para los que quieren evitar el término políticamente incorrecto y adoptar terminología políticamente correcta.
*U.S. citizen*
*U.S. national*
o mi favorito personal *from the United States*.
En español naturalmente, el término políticamente correcto es *estadounidense*.

Cuando yo hablo español yo me llamo *estadounidense* y cuando hablando inglés digo que soy *from the United States*, *from USA*, o *from the U.S*.

Como otros esfuerzos a convertir a lenguaje políticamente correcto, será un lente y difícil proceso convertir mucha gente en usar la terminlogía políticamente correcta. Pero eso no es decir que no debemos continuar el intento.

*****************

The use of the word *american* to describe something or someone from the United States of America is traditional and of long-standing. It is also world-wide. However, like many other terms it is now considered politically incorrect. There is no single word in English that substitutes for that term, but there are many, many choices for those who want to drop the politically incorrect term *american* and adopt politically correct terminology.
*U.S. citizen*
*U.S. national*
or my own personal favorite *from the United States*.
And in Spanish, of course, the politically correct term is *estadounidense*.

When speaking Spanish I refer to myself as *estadounidense* and when speaking English I say I am *from the United States*, *from USA*, or *from the U.S*.

Like other attempts to convert to politically correct language, it will be a long and difficult process to get very many people to cooperate with the new terminology. But that does not mean we shouldn't keep trying.


----------



## Keikikoka

I don't believe that the term "American" is politically incorrect in English. Isn't it the accepted standard?


----------



## aurilla

People from the USA refer to themselves simply as "Americans". However, in general terms both those from the USA and Canada are called "North Americans". Whether we like it or not, those are the words used in English. "United Staters" would really sound strange.


----------



## Keikikoka

How do other English speaking countries refer specifically to a U.S. citizen? Isn't that term American?


----------



## Sofia29

cubaMania said:
			
		

> El uso del término *americano/a* para describir alquien o algo de los Estados Unidos es tradicional y de hace mucho tiempo. Además es mundial. Pero, como muchos otros términos, hoy en día es considerado políticamente incorrecto.


 
Hmm, no estoy de acuerdo. Por lo menos en Argentina, no diría que usar el término "americano" sea algo tradicional. Y hasta donde yo sé, la Argentina todavía es parte del mundo, así que mundial tampoco es. Lo más usado probablemente sea yanqui.

Si no usamos americano no es porque no sea políticamente correcto, sino porque se presta a confusión. Toda la vida me consideré americana y si algún estadounidense se define como americano, no va a herirme ni mucho menos. La única consecuencia es que voy a pensar que es del continente americano y acto seguido, voy a preguntarle de qué país es.

Pero todo esto es válido para el español solamente. Se sabe que en inglés, "american" es el equivalente a "estadounidense". En mi opinión, no tiene sentido reemplazar al término "american" por otra palabra, cuando en inglés no se presta a confusión.


----------



## mcmc

Cordiales saludos a todos,

Me van a disculpar, pero insisto en lo que ya dije arriba. El primer país del continente americano en obtener su independencia fue Estados Unidos de América. Podríamos tal vez a estas alturas poner una queja en las Naciones Unidas por el hecho de que se hayan apropiado el nombre del continente, pero creo que nadie les puede negar el derecho de usar en inglés el genticilio "American". América es el nombre del país. 

Imaginémonos por un momento que en vez de usar la figura de _estados unidos _sus líderes en su momento hubieran optado por utilizar el nombre de _república, _el país que conocemos como _Estados Unidos de América_ existiría entonces como _República de América, _de la misma manera que existe la República de Guatemala, la República de Costa Rica o la República de Venezuela. Por lo tanto:

República de Costa Rica, gentilicio: costarricense
República de Guatemala, gentilicio: guatemalteco
República de Colombia, gentilicio: colombiano
República de Argentina, gentilicio: argentino
*República de América, gentilicio: oh... sorpresa... sí... americano. *

Claro, no es ése el caso... y en español el gentilicio es estadounidense (palabrita incómoda de pronunciar, por cierto). Pero aceptémoslo, en inglés la forma *correcta* del gentilicio para las personas de los Estados Unidos es "American". Y a mi modo de ver, eso ni humilla ni le quita nada a nadie en el resto del continente. 

Bueno, si de lo que se trataba era de aclarar cuál es el término en inglés para estadounidense, no hay otra: *American*. 

Feliz domingo


----------



## kazijistan

Después de todas estas opiniones, voy a terminar creyendo que "Americo Vespucio" hablaba inglés y no provenía de Europa. ¡Que equivocado estaba el navegante aquel!! Por lo demas, América la decubrió Colón ¡Que injusto, no! Debería cobrar los derechos de autor desde el mas allá! Perdón, quise decir los copyrights                                                                        1á  r


----------



## Gato_Gordo

mcmc said:
			
		

> América es el nombre del país.
> 
> Imaginémonos por un momento que en vez de usar la figura de _estados unidos _sus líderes en su momento hubieran optado por utilizar el nombre de _república, _el país que conocemos como _Estados Unidos de América_ existiría entonces como _República de América, _de la misma manera que existe la República de Guatemala, la República de Costa Rica o la República de Venezuela. Por lo tanto:
> 
> República de Costa Rica, gentilicio: costarricense
> República de Guatemala, gentilicio: guatemalteco
> República de Colombia, gentilicio: colombiano
> República de Argentina, gentilicio: argentino
> *República de América, gentilicio: oh... sorpresa... sí... americano. *



Creo que encontraste el meollo del asunto, *es un país sin nombre... *

Los Estados Unidos de América es por definición, una república... pero no puede ser *La República de América,* ni de *Norteamérica* por que *su soberanía no se extiende a los demás paises del continente *(por más que les gustaría que así fuera ( ´ー｀)―♪)

*La República Mexicana *es soberana sobre el territorio comprendido por los *Estados Unidos Mexicanos* que forman una *federación.*

*Colombia* es el nombre de un país comprendido por la *República de Colombia,* donde viven los *colombianos.*

*Los Estados Unidos de América* son un grupo de estados soberanos entre México y Canadá que se unieron en una republica con el nombre de.....

...Pudo haber sido República de Nueva Inglaterra, pero decidieron que no, y mejor fundaron una república sin nombre... en América.

*Pero éso no significa que el nombre del país sea América.*

Entiendan que no busco poner una demanda ante la ONU, ni nada por el estilo, pero ayudaría que los norteamericanos entendieran por que no nos gusta a los demás americanos el uso generalizado que se le da a la palabra *American* como sinónimo de *norteamericano.*

de hecho me llama mucho la atención el como los norteamericanos sienten que el resto del continente les quiere *robar* el nombre de americanos.


----------



## aurilla

La idea de llamarla "Estados Unidos de América" fue de Benjamin Franklin... hombre a quien se le atribuye haber creado el concepto de la superación de la clase media, la separación de iglesia y estado, y de las dos cámaras legislativas, una de ellas la casa de las leyes y la otra con representantes de las poblaciones de cada estado, para que hubiera igualdad entre los estados grandes, medianos y pequeños. Me pregunto que diría de este lío del gentilicio...


----------



## diegodbs

Gracias a todos por su participación. Ya que hay otros hilos existentes sobre este mismo tema y los foreros no nos ponemos nunca de acuerdo con este tema ni llegamos a ninguna conclusión, este hilo está cerrado.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showt...hlight=America

http://forum.wordreference.com/showt...hlight=America



Diego.
Moderador


----------



## Yuta

Les comento que en Argentina, raramente usamos la palabra *Americano* para designar a los estadounidenses. Americano para nosotros está reservada para todo aquel que vive en el continente *América*.
Coloquialmente es común usar la palabra yanki, aunque no me agrada mucho porque creo que tiene connotaciones peyorativas y además es incorrecto usarlo para todos.
A veces se usa norteamericano, pero es igualmente larga que estadounidense y ninguna de las 2 sirve para una traducción hablada en una película.
Al plantear esto a un estadounidense, la respuesta fué "But we are the United States of *América*. What other country has américa in it's name?". Si bien me hizo entender la razón de porqué se hacen llamar Americans, todavía sigo pensando que en realidad no deja de ser incorrecto.
El problema talvez se oculte en que cada vez que uno escucha en una película la frase: This is America, uno mentalmente corrige This is USA. Debido a la confusión (entre américa como pais o como continente), he llegado a escuchar "Estados Unidos no es el único país que hay en América, ¿porqué dicen que _Esto es América_ si en Argentina, que también es América eso es diferente".
La intención no es la de crear discusiones inútiles, simplemente me gustaría cual sería la forma correcta de decir estadounidense en inglés y tal vez idear alguna palabra con las mismas sílabas pero correcta en español y que no suene provocativa para aquellos que no vivimos en la américa del primer mundo.


Esto es lo mejor que se me pudo ocurrir para denominar un estadounidense en inglés:*USA citizen*​
Esto fué lo mejor que se me pudo ocurrir para traducir al español hablado, aunque no dan muy bien la cantidad de sílabas:I´m American = Soy estadounidense.​
This is America = Esto es u ese a.​PD: Este _thread_ no es un delirio, creo que plantea un conflicto de identidades importante. Yo aprendí a aceptarlo, pero sigo disconforme con los resultados que genera en quien no es bilingüe y lo entiendo.


----------



## delhi

Estoy de acuedo con vos en que es un problema bastante importante e interesante. Personalmente, también aprendí a vivir con ello, diciéndome a mí misma que "American" no es una palabra transparente, como "parent". En español, "parent" es padre o madre, no pariente, como muchos adivinan. Así, "American" no es "americano", sino "estadounidense", por muy larga que sea la palabra. Tomo también que "American" sería como "American Englishmen", o la versión americana de los angloparlantes (claro que ahí excluye a Canadá), y por lo tanto se acortaría diciendo "American", no sé si me explico.
Nadie, en mi vida, me ha estado de acuerdo con mi explicación, pero es lo único que me permite estar de acuerdo con el uso de la palabra "American".
Claro que también sería interesante encontrar una forma corta de decir "estadounidense", como decís.


----------



## aurilla

El inglés de los estadounidenses es notorio por el su uso de palabras recortadas y hablar utilizando abreviaturas y siglas.​Lo mismo pasa con eso de United States of America. Uno puede decir que es Venezolano, y el de Estados Unidos es estadounidense en español, sin embargo, en inglés resulta ser una palabra larga y difícil de decir.​Ej. Estadounidense sería United Statesian?​Por tanto utilizan la más fácil de decir: "American"​ 
       U.S. citizen


I´m an American = Soy estadounidense.​This is America = Esto es EEUU​


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

Lo mismo aquí, mucha gente le dice americano al que viene de EE.UU.; si bien es cierto, el gentilicio en inglés es American, pero en español no tiene que ser igual. En el trabajo siempre he visto American por Estadounidense, inclusive es la manera como enseñana en las universidades; Ej. dólares estadounidenses o dólares de los estados unidos. Me quedo con estadounidense


----------



## Encinar

Para mí:

I´m American = Soy estadounidense.

This is America = Esto es Estados Unidos.


----------



## David

... simplemente me gustaría cual sería la forma correcta de decir estadounidense en inglés ...

Si quieres evitar el uso del término American, que aquí en Gringolandia sólo tiene chiste en contextos relacionados con "the Americas," (Las Américas, v.g. América en general), se puede usar las siglas US en forma adjetival:

US culture, like any culture is paradoxical. There are more public libraries in the US than McDonald's, and US schools vary between dreadful slum hellholes and excellent free public institutions.

Does this help.


----------



## Mirlo

Aunque estoy 100% de acuerdo con el comentario de 'Kevyn Arnold' 
la verdad es que siempre lo he escuchado así:

I´m American = Soy estadounidense.

This is America = Esto es Estados Unidos.

Saludos,


----------



## ezurus

Here in the United States we call ourselves Americans.  Even if you feel that it is not an accurate description, it is the correct term in american English.  As for spanish terms, I would argue that the other terms used for Amercian are just as inaccurate as Americano.

Estadounidense:  There are other countries (like Mexico) that are 'united states'.  The official name is 'Los Estados Unidos Mexicanos'.

Norteamericano:  Mexico and Canada are also part of North America.

I don't think that americans use the term to try to exclude the other contries on the american continent, it is just the short name of our country.  Shortened in the same way that other county names are shortened.  Argentina is actually the Argentine Republic, wouldn't it sound silly to call them Republicanos?  I think it is just as silly to call Americans Unitedstatesians.  We could call them South Americans, but we would be being intentionally general.  Anyways, I don't think that any confusion occurs when Americans are referred to as Americanos in Spanish, just some people don't like it, but it is just as accurate as any other alternative that is thrown out there, if not more accurate since it resembles the word we use in English as well as being part of the country's name.


----------



## Thomsen

A mi, me da igual estadounidense o norteamericano. En mi experiencia, norteamericano es lo me llamaron en Cuba. No me acuerdo de que dijeron en España...No me gusta usar el termino americano para nosotros por la ambiguedad que mecionaron.

In English, however, I will stick by my right to call myself American! It's just a matter of good old American stubborness. 

*Ezurus: Por cierto, los canandienses odian el termino norteamericano!  No se que piensan los mexicanos...


----------



## sneaksleep

Creo que no es perfecto, pero el mejor compromiso que se me ocurre es como dice David, usar US como adjetivo:

persona estaodunidense = US citizen
política exterior de EEUU = US foreign policy

Ahora, para hacer me la _devil's advocate_, no sería incorrecto estadounidense también, dado que México oficialmente se llama Estados Unidos Mexicanos? 

ETA: Oops! ezurus me ha gandado--soy demasiado lenta, parece!


----------



## Basenjigirl

In English, I am an American. 
En español, soy estadounidense. No me gusta nada decir "soy americana" en español por que "América" es más de EE.UU. en español.


----------



## mariposita

Lo que digo yo:

en inglés: I'm American. I'm from the US.
en castellano: Soy de los Estados Unidos.


----------



## Encinar

Me parece interesante esta página que hablar sobre por qué usar estadounidense y no americano: http://www.fundeu.es/esurgente/lenguaes/Lenguaes3.asp?Termino=1417&Oculto=TERMINO

Para mí la cosa es bien simple:

América: es un continente y nada más.
Americano: adjetivo para referirme a este continente.
Estadounidense: como traducción de _american_.
Norteamericano: no lo uso nunca. Rara vez he tenido que hablar de México, Canadá y Estados Unidos como conjunto de países.


Estados Unidos de México --> México --> Mexicano
Estados Unidos de América --> Estados Unidos (para evitar la confusión con América continente) --> Estadounidense

Creo que así se explica por qué si podemos aceptar "estadounidense" para hablar de _America_ y no lo haríamos nunca para hablar de México.

Un saludo.


----------



## Yuta

ezurus said:


> Here in the United States we call ourselves Americans. Even if you feel that it is not an accurate description, it is the correct term in american English. As for spanish terms, I would argue that the other terms used for Amercian are just as inaccurate as Americano.
> 
> Estadounidense: There are other countries (like Mexico) that are 'united states'. The official name is 'Los Estados Unidos Mexicanos'.
> 
> Norteamericano: Mexico and Canada are also part of North America.
> 
> I don't think that americans use the term to try to exclude the other contries on the american continent, it is just the short name of our country. Shortened in the same way that other county names are shortened. Argentina is actually the Argentine Republic, wouldn't it sound silly to call them Republicanos? I think it is just as silly to call Americans Unitedstatesians. We could call them South Americans, but we would be being intentionally general. Anyways, I don't think that any confusion occurs when Americans are referred to as Americanos in Spanish, just some people don't like it, but it is just as accurate as any other alternative that is thrown out there, if not more accurate since it resembles the word we use in English as well as being part of the country's name.


 
I realize that you call yourselves Americans, you can call yourself what you like, it's your language and your country. I also agree that the intention is not to exclude us form the continent, but it is some times interpreted that way.
In case you don't know, it's normal to see the translation of USA for EEUU (estados unidos) they just drop the américa part in the name. I've never ever heard or read someone call México as estados unidos.
In any case, American is used also for the continent, it's the same case against Unitedstatesian. Though I have to tell you that that last word, which I didn't know how to say it, is beggining to like me better.


----------



## joshbars

Yo he estado en un pais donde se habla espanol y me llamaron "Americano" o "el Americano", pero lo llamaron con respecto.  Supongo que depende donde esta.


----------



## Yuta

Encinar said:


> Me parece interesante esta página que hablar sobre por qué usar estadounidense y no americano:


 
Me gustó lo que dice en el link.


----------



## mariposita

joshbars said:


> Yo he estado en un pais donde se habla espanol y me llamaron "Americano" o "el Americano", pero lo llamaron con respecto. Supongo que depende donde esta.


 
Aquí en España muchísima gente me identifica como "una/la americana."  La realidad es que escucho este término más que cualquier otro. Pero evito utilizar esta palabra como es ambiguo en castellano y puede sonar exclusivista. *Unitedstatsian* me suena horrible en inglés. Lo importante, creo yo, es respetar la distintas areas linguisticas.


----------



## ILT

Este tema ha sido discutido a profundidad en el foro Cultural Discussions. Favor que aportar sus contribuciones en cualquiera de los hilos que ahí se encuentran.

Este hilo queda ahora cerrado.

ILT/Mod


----------

